# What is the role of the Recon Batallions now that MARSOC has formed?



## chris grant (May 17, 2011)

I know that Marine Recon used to be THE special op capable force of the Marines, but now that MARSOC is formed, what are the primary role of the recon batallions? My uncle was 1st Recon batallion back in the 80s and he dosen't know now since hes been out of it, and MARSOC etc...After college i was thinking about trying out for either recon or the Seals, and was wondering how they are similar/ there differences, and what the requirements are before going out for MARSOC. I guess the Seals appeal to me so much because of their reputation and everything, but also its the quickest way into SOCOM. Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Boon (May 17, 2011)

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/pages/info/


----------



## AWP (May 17, 2011)

Hi Chris,
Please post an Intro in the correct section before any further posts.


----------



## Teufel (May 18, 2011)

Division and Force Reconnaissance Marines support the Marine Corps.  MARSOC Marines support SOCOM.


----------



## Man O War 6 (May 20, 2011)

Well said Teufel.


----------



## Man O War 6 (May 20, 2011)

Also there is NO I repeat NO quick way to get into a SOCOM team.  To earn operator status you can't just earn points on your game console.  You may get a shot at getting on a SEAL (1-3) team, but more then likely you'll end up in a palet pushing roll.

You need to get real about your expectations junior.  Shit I barely got the slot for MARSOG back in the 80's and that was just after I was finishing my first 4.


----------



## Teufel (May 21, 2011)

What is MARSOG?


----------



## 0699 (May 21, 2011)

Marines
Are
Really
Super
Outstanding
Guys

???


----------



## Man O War 6 (May 21, 2011)

Marine Surveillance and Observation Group.  We where out at French Creek.

But I really like 0699s response.


----------



## 0699 (May 21, 2011)

0699 said:


> Marines
> Are
> Really
> Super
> ...



I thought of using "Gay" instead of "Guys", but I didnt want to offend any of our USAF friends. ;)



Man O War 6 said:


> Marine Surveillance and Observation Group. We where out at French Creek.
> 
> But I really like 0699s response.



Joking aside, I have never heard of MARSOG. Can you tell us more about it?

Also, it sounds like you're claiming some HS duties.  Recommend you contact the admins and get verified if you want to make those claims.


----------



## Man O War 6 (May 21, 2011)

HS duties...  Never claimed anything of the sort.  Verified.  Really...

Semper Fi.


----------



## 0699 (May 21, 2011)

Man O War 6 said:


> HS duties... Never claimed anything of the sort. *Verified. Really...*
> 
> Semper Fi.



What does the part in bold above mean?



Man O War 6 said:


> Also *there is NO I repeat NO quick way to get into a SOCOM team. To earn operator status* you can't just earn points on your game console. You may get a shot at getting on a SEAL (1-3) team, but more then likely you'll end up in a palet pushing roll.
> 
> You need to get real about your expectations junior. Shit *I barely got the slot for MARSOG *back in the 80's and that was just after I was finishing my first 4.



Statements like the ones in bold above are what led me to believe you had done HS things.  Statements like this normally only come from those who have done HS things or those who want people to "think" they've done HS stuff.

If you were in a unit called Marine Surveillance and Observation Group, that sounds pretty HS. What did they do?  Honestly, 23 years in the Corps (including time at FC myself with 2D ANGLICO) and I've NEVER heard of a USMC unit called MARSOG either currently or back in the 80s.  Closest I can think of is SRIG, and they were FAR from HS...


----------



## Chopstick (May 21, 2011)

MARSOG..sounds like MARSOC only ..er..soggy.  Back to civilian couch now!


----------



## TJT0321 (May 21, 2011)

I'm assuming this was something 2nd Recon was playing around with back in the 80's. Possibly a precursor to our Urban R&S qualification nowadays. I've never heard of it personally, so I'm curious.



Man O War 6 said:


> Marine Surveillance and Observation Group. We where out at French Creek. But I really like 0699s response.


----------



## TJT0321 (May 21, 2011)

We're at the mercy of whatever commander happens to be calling the shots on the ground. We do what they tell us. Simple as that.



chris grant said:


> I know that Marine Recon used to be THE special op capable force of the Marines, but now that MARSOC is formed, what are the primary role of the recon batallions? My uncle was 1st Recon batallion back in the 80s and he dosen't know now since hes been out of it, and MARSOC etc...After college i was thinking about trying out for either recon or the Seals, and was wondering how they are similar/ there differences, and what the requirements are before going out for MARSOC. I guess the Seals appeal to me so much because of their reputation and everything, but also its the quickest way into SOCOM. Any insight would be greatly appreciated


----------



## 0699 (May 22, 2011)

TJT0321 said:


> I'm assuming this was something 2nd Recon was playing around with back in the 80's. Possibly a precursor to our Urban R&S qualification nowadays. *I've never heard of it personally, so I'm curious*.



Bet we don't hear any more about it...


----------



## Hitman2/3 (May 22, 2011)

YEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHH:confused:. Sounds an awful lot like STA (Surveillance Target Acquisition) but with a twist. Can say I've never heard of any SOG in the Marine Corps let alone a MARSOG. If it did exist it was a short lived unit. Can't find any info on it and nobody has ever heard of anything even close to it. Sounds suspect. A little more info would be appreciated.


----------

